# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  sicherer fliegen ( Sprung )

## Graffic

guten tag rider hab da mal ne frage ich ride selbst seit einem halben jahr und trozdem fühle ich mich manchmal nicht sicher wenn ich in der luft bin nach einem sprung. drops gehen da eher bei dehnen hab ich da nicht so probleme.könnt ihr mir vieleicht ein paar tips geben wie ich sicherer durch du luft segeln kann :-)danke für eure antworten

----------


## q_FTS_p

Solange du nicht Trixen willst kommts eh nur am Absprung an und dass du möglichst zentral am Bike bleibst. Eigentlich reine Übungssache. Ajo: VORSICHT bei kickenden (sprich kurze Sprungrampen, die in einem steilen Winkel verlaufen), sonst droht Überschlagsgefahr. Bei eher sprunglastigen Strecken empfiehlt es sich auch ein etwas langsameres Fahrwerk (mehr Rebound) zu fahren.

----------


## Graffic

okeee danke das hilft mir bestimmt schon etwas weiter kann es auch etwas daran liegen das ich mich gerne mal schnell verkrampfe wenn ich abspringe ?! oft hab ich auch etwas zuviel respekt for nem sprung und bremse deshalb etwas ab damit ich nicht gleich 2 meter hoch fliege komischer weise habe ich bei drops keine problem an was könnte das liegen und wie bekomm ich das weg :-)??

----------


## bighit75

:Big Grin:

----------


## Graffic

ja dass is ja kein problem das mach ich schnell nach feierabend haha ne scherz :-)

----------


## q_FTS_p

Einfach locker drüber springen. Das Verkrampfen legt sich mit der Zeit.

----------


## M.S.



----------

